# Diesel fuel tank question



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the best photo I could find of an RS-3's fuel tank. I can't quite figure out what the thing is at the bottom of the long tank, that looks like it has an X on it:










Anybody know? Or have a clearer photo?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I KNEW it!!! They use big phillips head screws on the prototype, too!!! 

Later, 

K


----------



## sang_route (Sep 24, 2008)

not entirely sure but i think thats a drain and the x pattern is caused by bracing so it don't get too destroyed.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Ray, 

I am not entirely sure what it is, but I think it might actually be a fuel filler in fact. I don't know what road the unit is from, but some actually had an after market filler put on the bigger tanks for easier fueling for odd fueling stations or methods. I have worked with several RS-3's and never actually seen that on any of them so my guess could be wrong. My Alco manuals don't show or mention any kind of drain or filler since the fuel tanks varied for different companies. I do know it is either a drain or filler of some kind though. 

David


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

It kind of looks like an Amphenol plug... Could have been added by the railroad for providing power to the loco during down times (block heater or similar) or providing power out of the locomotive to power something alongside the track? 

Just a thought... 

Trot, the electronically-minded, fox...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 29 Oct 2010 10:42 PM 
Here's the best photo I could find of an RS-3's fuel tank. I can't quite figure out what the thing is at the bottom of the long tank, that looks like it has an X on it:










Anybody know? Or have a clearer photo?


I tried to clear up your photo.. Looks like a Lever or Switch of some sort??
Maybe a fuel shut off switch?


----------



## CascadeNorthern (Nov 2, 2010)

My guess would be that is the drain for the water tank. The fuel tank is the box to right of the item in question in the photo. If you look on the frame you can just make out the word “fuel”. Below that is the fuel fill of which next to it is the fuel sight glass. The item in question is attracted to the water tank for the steam gen.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

My guess would be that is the drain for the water tank. The fuel tank is the box to right of the item in question in the photo. If you look on the frame you can just make out the word “fuel”. Below that is the fuel fill of which next to it is the fuel sight glass. The item in question is attracted to the water tank for the steam gen. 

Correction, I meant water tank...Ooops









And to answer the question, Ray, it is in fact a filler for the water tank, but also could be used to drain down the tank to flush out all the rust and crud that is not wanted to go through the steam generator. IT IS NOT FOR THE FUEL TANK (correcting myself







)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Since I can't get a clear pic of it, I'll probably just leave it off rather than try to fake something.


----------

